
Mainstream support for Windows Phone 8.1 is ending tomorrow - yread
https://www.neowin.net/news/goodbye-mainstream-support-for-windows-phone-81-is-ending-tomorrow
======
yread
74% of Windows Phone users will be left without security updates! Good thing
there haven't been almost any vulnerabilities up to now

[https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-26/p...](https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list/vendor_id-26/product_id-23230/Microsoft-Windows-Phone.html)

